
Xbox co-creator Rob Wyatt sues Atari for failure to pay for VCS console design - danso
https://venturebeat.com/2020/04/02/xbox-co-creator-rob-wyatt-sues-atari-for-failing-to-pay-him-for-design-of-vcs-console/
======
h2odragon
How many times now has "Atari" come back as an investor stripping scam, based
on nothing but memories of the one time there was a _real_ company using that
name?

~~~
madengr
At least they can blame the Coronavirus (which they did). I think you’ll see a
ton of insolvent companies doing this.

If you want an Atari, buy a real console. Better yet, build a MAME cabinet.
You can run all the 2600-7800 games in there, with much better controls. CRT
emulation (raster and vector) is pretty impressive on a 4k monitor.

~~~
rtrunck
I’ve always wanted to build a MAME cabinet. Do you have any good resources you
could share on how to build one?

~~~
zdw
[http://www.slagcoin.com/joystick/introduction.html](http://www.slagcoin.com/joystick/introduction.html)
for building joysticks.

[https://www.reddit.com/r/cade/](https://www.reddit.com/r/cade/) has a lot of
people building/rebuilding cabinets.

------
makerofspoons
I wish I had never backed this train wreck. The last 'update' I got from Atari
was that they're building a cryptocurrency casino: www.casinoatari.com

That didn't give me quite as much pause as the "Atari Hotel" they were
promoting a few months ago.

~~~
Nextgrid
Kodak (or whoever has bought the rights to the name) tried to start some
stupid cryptocurrency. Worse, the investors actually bought into the bullshit:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KodakCoin](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KodakCoin)

~~~
dole
Not only start a silly cryptocurrency but got into the mining hardware
business [1]. As a number of family members were and are lifelong
photographers, seeing Kodak's long fall from grace was particularly hurtful
for nostalgia's sake.

[1] [https://www.engadget.com/2018/01/11/kodak-kashminer-
bitcoin-...](https://www.engadget.com/2018/01/11/kodak-kashminer-bitcoin-
mining-machines/)

------
shp0ngle
Note that they also released not one, but _two ICO tokens_ \- one Atari Token,
in Gibraltar, and one Pong Token, in Kenya.

They also released plans for cryptocurrency casino, called Atari Casino -
[https://casinoatari.com/](https://casinoatari.com/) \- connected with the
first, Gibraltar-based ICO

I think SEC are going to be highly entertained

~~~
klohto
Atari Token is under Atari Chain Limited, which is a licensee - a new company
registered in Gibraltar. Their online imagery has the logo of ICICB Group.

A quick search reveals Atari gets 30% of the revenue from the token sale. This
is presumably for lending their name to ICICB.

ICICB Group get 70% of the revenue raised from the token sale. Can't find any
details on who these people are.

------
wicket
In case anyone else is as confused as I was when I started to read this
article, this has nothing to do with the original Atari VCS, but relates to a
new upcoming console which Infrogrames has ingeniously decided to also name
"Atari VCS".

------
bluedino
What is all involved in being a 'co-creator' of something like the Xbox? I
realize it's a huge project but Rob Wyatt's name isn't even mentioned on the
Wikipedia page.

~~~
Cthulhu_
His profile [1] states he was the systems architect of the original xbox. He
also worked on the PlayStation 3 according to an interview [2]. Another
reference at [3]. Wikipedia is not an exhaustive or authoritative resource; a
starting point at best.

[1] [https://about.me/rob_wyatt](https://about.me/rob_wyatt)

[2] [https://venturebeat.com/2011/11/15/the-making-of-the-xbox-
pa...](https://venturebeat.com/2011/11/15/the-making-of-the-xbox-part-2/view-
all/)

[3]
[http://www.nintendolife.com/news/2017/02/exclusive_getting_u...](http://www.nintendolife.com/news/2017/02/exclusive_getting_under_the_hood_of_polymega_the_clone_console_to_rule_them_all)

------
valuearb
Shady clients is what retainers are for.

~~~
cheez
Yup, as a consultant, this was poor client and accounts receivable management.

------
m0llusk
Wow, that is a really large irrelevant video that site just forced on me for
trying to read that article.

~~~
coldpie
Install NoScript, it makes the web far more usable.

